# Apple TV classique ou 4K HDR



## guizz68 (8 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,
pour installer et utiliser des applications (telles que Mycanal ou VLC par ex.), l'AppleTV 4 (159€) est elle suffisante ou faut-il prendre l'Apple TV 4K HDR (199€) ? (le descriptif sur le site apple porte à confusion)
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

L’Apple TV 4 peut suffire. Par contre, si tu veux avoir accès aux contenus en 4K (ce qui suppose d’avoir une TV 4K), il te faudra l’Apple TV 4K.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (1 Juin 2018)

Pareil que mon vdd, après si tu veux parier sur l’avenir pour 50€ de plus tu as un modèle plus puissant qui devrait tenir plus longtemps.


----------

